# Nice Harness For Sale



## Clayton Taffy

Just came across this on ebay, Looks nice for anyone looking for a harness.

Smucker's Deluxe Patent & brass driving harness, horse size, very good cond. | eBay


----------



## equiniphile

If it was draft sized I'd snatch that up!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

This harness will be up for sale soon. This is "my boy" Sam and he is retired now and his owner will be selling the harness and wagon within the next six months. It is in excellent condition, but the martingale is broken, it was not much to begin with. Smuckers harness asked for a photo of Sam in his harness for their catalog.

Smuckers Harness Shop: Leather Draft Horse Show Harness


*Draft Horse Show Harness*This well-made and beautiful show harness is for the Draft horse person who still prefers a "Leather" show harness. Made with lots of patent leather and all hand stitched keepers. This harness comes with a collar and is usually made with SS hardware. May also be made with solid brass hardware. *#695* Draft Show Harness...$6,995.00

*#695-A* Draft Show Pair Harness...$13,995.00

*#695-B* Draft Show Four-in-Hand Harness...$27,995.00

*#695* Draft Show Six-up Harness...$41,995.00

COLLARS ARE INCLUDED IN THE PRICE OF THE #695 HARNESS.


----------



## churumbeque

Taffy Clayton said:


> Just came across this on ebay, Looks nice for anyone looking for a harness.
> 
> Smucker's Deluxe Patent & brass driving harness, horse size, very good cond. | eBay


 With the thinner saddle it would just be suitable for a 4 wheel carriage as a 2 wheel cart will be too heavy.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

To each there own, but I disagree; with a properly balanced cart, this harness would be fine. I have used this type of harness with a balanced cart for years, 5-10 lbs saddle weight. Smuckers harnesses have nice padding and good tree.
I have no interest in promoting this harness at all, I thought it was a good harness for the money, as I have used Smuckers harnesses for many years.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Another harness that looks good for sale, reasonable price .

Genuine Smuckers leather show harness with brass hardware complete excellent | eBay


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Another nice harness for a nice price on Ebay Only $300

Smuckers, horse size, complete harness. Super soft leather | eBay


----------



## GreySorrel

Be VERY careful when purchasing a harness off of Ebay. My husband found a beautiful russet and brass driving harness for my mare Smoke, he wrote to the seller asking if it would fit a large Percheron draft, sent the measurements and was assured it would fit her well. Yea..no. Upon delivery, it was a good 3" too short in some areas, the britchen didn't even go over her fanny, and it was a big waste of time and money for us. So I swapped it for a fine driving harness that would fit my mare and my friend took this one. You often times don't get what you paid for or what is advertised.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

As always buyer beware. I would never buy a harness unless it was a brand name harness. Buying a harness from an unknown manufacturer is Russan Roulette.

This is a Smuckers delux harness( you can tell by the bridle)


----------



## churumbeque

I don't know much about smuckers but it would surprise me that the traces were not removable and adjustable on a smuckers.


----------



## churumbeque

http://www.smuckersharness.com/harnesses/316.jpg
on the site it has removeable traces.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

It is not the delux as I thought it is the Pleasure Harness.

Smuckers Harness Shop: The Pleasure Harness


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Still, I think, a very nice harness for the initial bid.
I do love the smuckers harnesses for the price.
I have 3 Delux harnesses and I upgraded one bridle to the Super delux bridle.


----------



## kait18

well now this is a noob question but how do you fit a horse for a driving harness?? to make sure you have the proper spacing?

never really thought about sizing as 2 of my guys came with them from there previous owners but they are rundown and practically noy functioning anymore.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

kait18 said:


> well now this is a noob question but how do you fit a horse for a driving harness?? to make sure you have the proper spacing?
> 
> never really thought about sizing as 2 of my guys came with them from there previous owners but they are rundown and practically noy functioning anymore.


Here is a general guideline. And other harnesses from other companies might be sized differently.

My Arab 14.3 was horse size
My Qh 15.3 was horse size
My Qh/Perch 15.3 is Oversize
My Qh/Belgian 15.3 is just about to big for the oversize harness

Smuckers Harness Shop: On-line Catalog Miniature Horse to Draft Horse Driving Harnesses and Supplies


----------



## michaelvanessa

*harness*

the best way is to find a saddler and have the harness made to your specs so you have a good well made harness to last you a life time.
you also can agree to budget your self in haveing parts made bit at a time so it wont dent your pocket.
so after a few months you have the harness you want for your horse.
i made a mistake i brought a harness it was total rubbish i pulled the girth up and the stiching went i payed 200 for it and i set fire to it as i thought it was dangerous.
my first harness was a cottage craft sinfetic harness i use to drive my old mare snowy in it.
my first harness i brought was a donkey set and i broke tricky in with it.
it was a breast collar set and was second hand i also used it at the london harness parade i knew it was not up to standard and got pulled on it as if i has a full collar it would have been fine he was just 4 then and his first driveing show.
there was 5 of us with our ponys we did the five miles there and done about 4 laps round the park and goes back home.
the other set i got i made a rash desition on a set i was late it was reading carrage sales i had marked down sevrel and missed them the one i got was well junk that was 200 there i stood and thought well i should look before i leap.
its now restored all brandnew i had it made a bit at a time the only parts are the outer part of the saddle crupper head peice of the bridle the blinkers and the throat lash and 90% of the buckles.
and that was rebuilt in 1995 and i do not know how old the other parts are i have no idear a monogram on the blinkers is the letter G.
its a great working set im proud to talk about.


----------

